# Yellpurpyellcote Yshooter



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings forks, here is a Y frame on yellowheart/purpleheart/yellowheart with a bacote palmswell.

Yellpurpyellcote Y. Finished with linseed oil















as always,
thanks for the constant inspiration this forum is able to provide. peace.
brandon


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Out of this world!!!! Fantastic


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Btoon that is a great combo of woods. It has a simple elegance! Great job!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks Q and trobbie, awful nice of yas


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

DUDE !!!!!!
that is insane !!!
great job mate !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Gorgeous -- Tex


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

That is really nice looking!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Love it!!! Bet it's a great shooter as well as a great looker.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Reece, tex, bruno, DH, and Devoman.... thanks a lot!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That is amazing! I am constantly challenged by you to make my SS better!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice, sweet and awesome colors of the wood.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

ill take that one off your hands, pm me for adress.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

It is humbling to see craftsmen as yourself work wood. Beautiful catty and well done sir. g


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Brilliant! Looks very comfy, and nice choice of timber







cheers mate


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow fellas, your comments are very much appreciated!







thanks setarip, bob, mrpaint, tnflipper and ben!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Our comments are well deserved


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chula amigo bicho, muy Chula!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I love it, those woods go together great.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome...love it


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

That is the first slingshot for a while that I really would like to own!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Chepo, Andy, Jim, Stevo thank you for the kind words. And Luxor5, I'm glad you like it so much, that's an honor considering some of the slings I've seen lately! (bowdown)


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very pretty... looks like a nimble shooter as well.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

The color contrast is outstanding. Love it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow mr hays thank you! it is quite the shooter indeed. and thanks curmudgeon i'm glad you l like it


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Ooooooo!!!!!!! Now that's what i'm talking about! very sexy! I think i'm in love.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks bud


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice slingshot. I like the combination of wood and its shape. Saludos







.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like this one!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

pure beauty!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful shooter, That palmswell really makes the piece!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

What can I say that hasn't been said. That is simply a great looking slingshot. I love the palm swell.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Def one of my faves for sure


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Ideally like the palmswell


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

wow...that's gorgeous !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mmmm.... Glad this one came up again. One of your greatest, Brandon.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow that's a throwback!  thanks again everyone :wub:

This slinger was voted into the rankings of SOTM! It currently resides with my sweet man lover Quercusuber :king:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Just asked myself "How could you have missed that one, posted in July?" Than I've spotted the year!  Anyway, good things never die and this one is really gorgeous!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like it was made by an chef patissier. yummy!!!


----------

